# Smart Car & other stuff



## RVGRINGO

We must sell our 2007 Smart ForTwo, Passion City Coupe with low Km and with great tires, including spare on rim, extra rear rim too, jack & tool, etc.
We will also be selling lots of artwork, kitchen stuff, pots, vases, etc. etc., but no furniture.
So, if you are in or near Chapala, Jalisco, send me a PM for contact information.
We will try to get a list together soon, but there is so much to do when selling a house and moving...........


----------

